# HDTV Shootout LiveStream



## Sonnie

Be sure to join us on Saturday, October 8, 2011 at 6 PM and Sunday, October 9, 2011 at 1 PM sharp for the Value Electronics HDTV Shootout. 

<iframe width="560" height="340" src="http://cdn.livestream.com/embed/hdtvshootout?layout=4&height=340&width=560&autoplay=false" style="border:0;outline:0" frameborder="0" scrolling="no"></iframe><div style="font-size: 11px;padding-top:10px;text-align:center;width:560px">Watch <a href="http://www.livestream.com/?utm_source=lsplayer&utm_medium=embed&utm_campaign=footerlinks" title="live streaming video">live streaming video</a> from <a href="http://www.livestream.com/hdtvshootout?utm_source=lsplayer&utm_medium=embed&utm_campaign=foot erlinks" title="Watch hdtvshootout at livestream.com">hdtvshootout</a> at livestream.com</div>


----------



## Robert Zohn

Very cool. HTS is the exclusive a/v forum that will air the shoot-out event live. We also have some members who will be attending the event in person.

Be sure to tune in here Saturday, 9/17/11 at 6 PM EST sharp and again on Sunday, 9/18/11 at 1 PM sharp EST.

My sincerest thanks to HTS for hosting the live broadcast.

Looking forward to many of you to participate in the webcast.

-Robert


----------



## tcarcio

Very cool. This is great to be able to see the event from home. Thanks HTS. :T


----------



## Robert Zohn

I just spoke with Kevin Miller, our keynote speaker and leader of our professional calibrating team, who unfortunately is in the hospital in Indianapolis, IN. Kevin had an emergency appendectomy operation.

Kevin is essential to the shoot-out event, so we are rescheduling the event to accommodate the recovery time. Fortunately, this gives LG the opportunity to have their Nano 55LW9800, Toshiba with their new 65UL610U and Panasonic to have the 65VX300 added to the shoot-out evaluation.

The shoot-out event is now rescheduled for Saturday, October 8, 2011 at 6 PM and Sunday, October 9, 2011 at 1 PM.

Very sorry for any inconvenience and we hope it’s possible to adjust your schedules to accommodate for this change of date for the event. If you have not signed up to attend the shoot-out yet you can do so on our home page.

We very much look forward to having your participation on 10/8 and 10/9.

-Robert


----------



## mechman

Here's wishing Kevin a speedy and healthy recovery! :T Must have went right from CEDIA to the hospital I guess.


----------



## Robert Zohn

Sadly, I don't think Kevin made it to CEDIA, but that is why he was in IN.

-Robert


----------



## mechman

Robert Zohn said:


> Sadly, I don't think Kevin made it to CEDIA, but that is why he was in IN.
> 
> -Robert


Ouch! Well, let him know we're all pulling for him. :T


----------



## Sonnie

Sorry to learn Kevin is having these issues... and hope he recovers okay.

I have updated the first post with the correct dates. We will be sure to keep it up top beginning the Wednesday prior to the shootout... as well as send out an email to all of our members. :T


----------



## JimP

Robert Zohn said:


> ...
> 
> Kevin is essential to the shoot-out event, so we are rescheduling the event to accommodate the recovery time. Fortunately, this gives LG the opportunity to have their Nano 55LW9800 and Panasonic to have the 65VX300 added to the shoot-out evaluation.


Sorry to hear about Kevin. Hope he gets well soon.

Have to say that having the 65VX300 will be a good addition to the shootout. I've been curious about how it performs relative to the Elite, VT30s, etc. Hope it makes it there.


----------



## Jon Liu

Sorry to hear about Kevin. Definitely still looking forward to the shootout! Robert, thank you once again for all your efforts in putting this together!


----------



## AVoldMan

I think we can manage to wait a few more weeks! Kevin, I hope a speedy and full recovery!

I know this will be even more interesting than last year. One area that I really found informative was the rationale discussions about how various tradeoffs were considered to optimize what is capable for each display.

The standards are the rule, but intelligently applying compromises due to the limitations of a HDTV to maximize it's performance is what I think is very educational.


----------



## Gotchaa

Robert Zohn said:


> Sadly, I don't think Kevin made it to CEDIA, but that is why he was in IN.
> 
> -Robert


Robert finally tracked you down from HDJ  Please check your VM, left you a message.


----------



## Robert Zohn

Hi Gotchaa, thanks for joining HTS! I'd like you to be an active member here.

Let's talk, call me again.

Best,

-Robert


----------



## TypeA

Sonnie said:


> Be sure to join us on Saturday, October 8, 2011 at 6 PM and Sunday, October 9, 2011 at 1 PM sharp for the Value Electronics HDTV Shootout.
> 
> <iframe width="560" height="340" src="http://cdn.livestream.com/embed/hdtvshootout?layout=4&height=340&width=560&autoplay=false" style="border:0;outline:0" frameborder="0" scrolling="no"></iframe><div style="font-size: 11px;padding-top:10px;text-align:center;width:560px">Watch <a href="http://www.livestream.com/?utm_source=lsplayer&utm_medium=embed&utm_campaign=footerlinks" title="live streaming video">live streaming video</a> from <a href="http://www.livestream.com/hdtvshootout?utm_source=lsplayer&utm_medium=embed&utm_campaign=foot erlinks" title="Watch hdtvshootout at livestream.com">hdtvshootout</a> at livestream.com</div>
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dYNMLkPLw0c&feature=related​


Livestream.com: Because you really don't _deserve_ a rewind button. Great info tho, glad I found it on youtube, not having transport functions is rough.


----------

